# Sticky  Warhammer 40K Tactica Forums



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*Welcome to the Warhammer 40K Tactica Articles Forum*​
*What the Tactica Forum Is*

First off, this is the place to go for in-depth, codex specific tactica articles. If you have a question such as "How do I equip X unit?" then please post it in the Tactics forum where your fellow Heretics will be glad to give you advice on that specific topic.

This forum is for guides on how to use the given army, unit, etc rather than just a generic "You should focus on shooting with Tau."

*Submitting Tactica Threads*

While writing a Tactica, try to keep in mind your target audience. Avoid abbreviations and acronyms to make each article more reader-friendly.

The Tactica forum is a bit different than every other subforum on Heresy-Online. Once you create a thread, it is not automatically posted to the sub-forum, it must be approved by the forum Moderator before it appears. I will be regularly checking each subforum to ensure that I stay on top of the articles.

However, there is currently a sizeable backlog of submitted Tactica Articles. I will be concentrating on getting these proofread and edited to ensure that the Tactica is updated and uploaded. If changes need to be made in terms of grammar/structure/spelling, I will edit the threads accordingly prior to approving them. For those that need to be edited for content, I will approve with a warning post to edit the thread. If the thread is not updated in a satisfactory manner within *ONE WEEK*, it will be sent to the recycle bin.

I'm not trying to be a dick with your tactica threads, however the way to make this a truly successful corner of the forum is to keep it with the most accurate and best information available.

*Index Tactica*

Over the coming weeks, I'll be going over, cataloging, and editing EVERY existing tactica article. An Index thread for each sub-forum will be built to ensure that a listing exists for all up-to-date articles. Threads that are no longer relevant due to outdated Codecies will not be included in the Indecies and will be left to die. If you have a Tactica Article that is currently out of date and is not included in the Index and you edit it post-facto, then feel free to send me a PM to add it in accordingly.

*Tactica Requests*

If you are trying to request an in-depth article from your fellow Heretics, we do allow you to make tactica requests. Please format the title as the following:

"[Request] Question"

*However, keep these requests in the main Tactica Articles forum, not in the army specific forums, as the threads will not be approved.*

When/if a responsive thread is created for a request, I will post a link to that response in the request thread and then close that thread.

*6th Edition is Looming...*

With 6th Edition fast approaching, we as a community need to ensure that our tactica articles are up to date and current to facilitate the transition to the new rule set. *The key to making these forums successful is you!*


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay everyone, this is a call to action!

We as a community have a chance to really get ahead of the game in terms of putting out new in depth tactica articles with the release of 6th Edition, so let's get to work!

How has the new edition and the FAQs changed the way _your_ codex is played?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

definately

im gonna need more shootas


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm currently working on a new GK tactica. Adapting the one I wrote in 5th to the new 6th, it's differences, losses, gains, and what nots. Give me a few days and it'll be ready for submission.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm going over the Sisters Codex with the new rules. I'll have something up as soon as I can.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Glad to hear it, gents.

Also, as additional incentive:
*The first member to post up a complete, detailed look at each Codex with the changes from the 6th Edition rules will receive 100 reputation points!*

Who said bribery doesn't work?

As a disclaimer, I'll be in the woods playing army until the 22nd (possibly as late as the 26th) of this month. While I do get 1 bar of 1G internet on my phone where I currently am, I'll be a bit slow to access and approve threads. If you post up an introduction to a thread but intend to write more, inform me via PM so that I will approve the first thread. I do get email notifications to my cell phone when any new tactica article is posted, but due to work/environmental constraints I may not be able to approve for a few days.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll try to get some detailed stuff up on Vanilla and DA marines. 

Is updating a current codex review/analysis sufficient?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

That's more than okay, just shoot me a PM once complete for the brib-er, reward


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looking at everything, I've got roughly 36 entries to start writing up. That's not counting subsections like eveything that goes under wargear. 

I'll be done as quick as I can but you may be back by then. O.O


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Need some tacticas for the new CSM dex and the Horus Heresy Betrayal book. *cracks whip* Let's go Heretics!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im by no means an expert but im in progress of writing a csm tactica.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Alright, your award bribery (namely giving me one for my last Sisters tactica) has inspired me to get off my butt and look at getting this Sisters one done an up. I'll wait until your online Boc since I'm going to need to reserve probably about 20 posts for it due to how much there is to cover, and how dang wordy I can be.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

All good, I'll be on the lookout for it.

Though I'd recommend at least getting a good chunk of it done so that you wont have purely *RESERVED* posts


----------

